# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Mount making shop and tool configuration ideas?

## nick schanz

I'm looking for some fresh ideas on mount making shop configurations and tool set ups that might provide me with some more efficient space and work flow. The space I'm currently working in is a mixture of several different types of mount and museum practices that are not happening anymore. Long ago taxidermy and some textile treatments were done in the lab and now it's mostly brass and acrylic mounts being fabricated and all heavy duty mounts are made in our welding shop in the basement. Any information is welcome and pictures would be very helpful. Thanks! Nick

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

This will reach more folks if it is put out on the PACCIN listserv as well as here in the PACCIN forum. Do you want me to forward it to the list? You can do it yourself by signing up at this link-
http://www.paccin.org/content.php?110-ListServe

 Also another possibly even better option might be to put our your question to the mountmaking group if you haven't already. If you are  not already a member of that group you can sign up here-
http://groups.google.com/group/mountmaking-forum

I would be interested in how you end up setting up your space. Please consider posting images and/or descriptions of what you end up doing here on this sight so others can benefit from your experience!
Best,
Ashley

----------


## nick schanz

Thanks Ashley. I'll start with the google mountmaking forum.

Nick

----------

